# You know you're addicted to guns when.....



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2013)

This should get a few laughs.....post up your rationale....

You know you're addicted to guns when.....


When you find a box of ammo in your cellar and think to yourself, " I should buy a gun for this box of ammo so it doesn't go to waste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2013)

When you constantly annoy your wife by calling out the model of firearm being used on-screen in every movie you watch...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2013)

When you have to create a separate e-mail address specifically for your gun forums 'cause your home e-mail inbox keeps filling up with auto-reply notifications...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2013)

And I thought I was alone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 10, 2013)

When someone asks how many guns do you have and you answer starts with the words "some where around" and ends with "give or take eight or ten".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2013)

Around here that's like asking "How many acres do you own?" and will usually get a reply something like "Every one of them." In the case of guns maybe "Not enough." and if you ask the wife you'll likely get the same answer in my part of the country, except for some of the town folk wiminz. Guns are family members here you don't ask how many, just how they are doing. 

_How the wife kids?

They're doin' Fine.

How's the old folks ain't seen 'em in a while.

Doing great just got back from a trip to Alaska.

In laws?

Fine. 

How's that 'ol heeler getting along?

He passed a year ago come May.

Damn. Sorry to hear that.

How's the iron?

(eyes light up) They're all good. Had to take Betsy in for some blue'n and the old Admiral is itchin to have his legs stretched. That youngest grand boy o' mine took a caribou last winter with Frank, you know Frank the old Hawken great gramps left behind. Just picked up a pair o' Italian breachers at an estate sale hadn't had a chance to name 'em yet. Come next week we're gonna . . ._

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2013)

When you save all your spent shotgun shells for reloading. Even though you don't have one yet....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 10, 2013)

when you have one for every window in the house. :naughty2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Sep 11, 2013)

When it has gotten so bad you are forced to buy Pink ones and say they are for the wife or kids......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2013)

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 12, 2013)

When you have one in every room in the house including the potty and two or three in each car and truck you own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 14, 2013)

When you buy a $1800 Amish made, lighted oak gun cabinet for your living room instead of a steel gun safe, saying to hell with the thieves. I want to see my guns and enjoy them. Gary

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

Must be one heck of a cabinet for the Amish to charge that much for it!


----------



## justturnin (Sep 14, 2013)

.......when you start a thread about your addiction in the hopes that someone will come forward and share to the extent that you can sleep better saying "well, at least I am not as bad as Kevin" 

note:
Keven was a random name I grabbed out of the air, it does not necessarily mean Kevin, even though it could.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know why you'd randomly pick me because I do not have an addictive personality. :longnose:

But I am randomly flattered. 

On a side note (I hate that phrase but it's appropriate here) I discovered yesterday we have a new gun range in a neighboring town with up to a 500 yard target area. I think I will start a new thread about it (because I hate gun topics). :i_dunno:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2013)

When you make your own Christmas lights using used shotgun shellls...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 18, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> When you save all your spent shotgun shells for reloading. Even though you don't have one yet....


I have enough .357 ands.38 brass to fight a war but I only have maybe 3/4 of the equiptment I need to reload them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 18, 2013)

When your relatives ask "What kind of ammo do you want for Christmas"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 18, 2013)

When they arrest a guy on the news and recover his "arsenal" and 10,000 rounds of ammo...You say "Only 10,000 ? "

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 18, 2013)

When you buy clothes and shoes you have to make sure they will accomodate you concealed carry weapon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 18, 2013)

True & Current story......When you have a gun somewhere in the house that you cannot find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2013)

When you use Hoppes #9 as aftershave...


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2013)

When you can't decide which gun to take to the range to try out....so you take them all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 18, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> When you can't decide which gun to take to the range to try out....so you take them all!


You take TWO cars to the range ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2013)

And a trailer for the targets!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 18, 2013)

When you have more pin strips on the gun safe than your hotrod .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tykemo (Feb 7, 2014)

When you get an FFL so you can buy them cheaper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 7, 2014)

All the above plus my trees in the back yard have been debarked chest high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 8, 2014)

Spent $165 on ebay for a Lyman Beech globe front sight for the M 94 Winchester I'm restoring. 1886 and 1891 patent dates. I just had to have it. When you fold it down an ivory bead pops up. Gary

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 8, 2014)

OOOOOOOOO nice . If only it could talk what stories it could tell! I collect Knives (bowies) mostly . I stroke and stroke and listen but only my imagination starts to work. David Crocket my hero and Jedediah Smith . I love the true stories of the Mountain Men .
If you can read the serial # you can find out a lot about the exact date it was made. I think the ivory bead can be a real addition to the value. I don't remember ever seeing or reading about that . Also kept in the org. condition generally the value only goes up. If you restore and reblue it will drop in value.
But if you don't plan on a resale someday I would restore it myself. This is just my opinion and as they say that and two dollars will get you a cup of coffee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 10, 2014)

I've already mounted it on the rifle. It has a little rust and dust inside the globe. Never noticed it until I looked at the pic. That Zeiss lens on my Sony camera picks up every speck of dust. You can see where the patent markings are stamped on the outer part of the globe. The ivory bead has long ago turned a yellow color. Not bad for 100+ yrs. old. Still lots of blue left. If the guy turning my wood would ever get it done I'd be able to get this project moving forward. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

That is sweet.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow....that is a keeper for sure!!!


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2014)

when you need a separate safe just for your ammo and still can't fit it all.

when your guns mean more to you than some family members do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

